# Horry county shark fishing?????????



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Its been a couple years since I fished the strand, but I have heard that Horry county has really cracked down on anyone fishing for sharks or bringing one up on the pier or beach that was hooked by accident. Like a $500 fine.  Can anyone enlighten on this? 

I mean surely they aren't serious about the small sharks that are caught on bottom rigs or the occasional 2'-3' shark caught on a king rig. I was told that at one time, that if you could get it up to the rail without any landing devices (net or gaff) you could bring it up and retrieve your tackle, but it must be released immediately. Does this still stand true or are they enforcing fact that you most cut your line as soon as you identify that it is a shark, no ifs, ands, or buts? 

Any info would help and be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Call the DNR and hear it from them, don't want to get the wrong info here. I think it's mostly to prevent people from soaking tuna heads while people are swimming. If I'm not shark fishing and I hook into a small shark and someone tries to write me a ticket, I'll see them in court.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

What you have heard is for the most part true. You may not fish for sharks nor intentionally cause any potentially harmful marine life to swarm or congregate in the area of the TOURONS err, tourists  

Just a stupid rule to generate more money for the state. As we all know, sharks are out there regardless. And sharks will do what they may.

If you wanna catch a shark head a little further south to pawleys island, there is great shark action there.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

This is true. Once you discover you have a shark on your line you are to cut your line. They don't want the Tourist knowing there are actually sharks in the water. 
If you want to catch sharks and land them just move a little further south, Georgetown County you can land Sharks year round.

PS: Its not a State code but rather a County code.


----------



## iluvgls (May 28, 2008)

How is the fishing off of apache pier? What are they catching? How well are the fish biting?


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

does this apply to surf fishing, i mean, lets say i'm outside on the beach at night. 11 or so pm. I got a spinning rod 20 pound rod. i'm throwing a bottom rig with a squid on it. i hook a 2 foot shark. i dont what it is. i reel it in. i dont see him till i get him 5 feet away from me, because i stand in the water when i fish. what would they say? can i unhook?


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Talked to an NMB police officer last night on the phone and all she would tell me is that as soon as you verify that it is a shark, you are to cut your line, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. Yes it does apply to pier or surf fishing. It's an automatic $500 fine if a shark is brought up on shore or pier. All I know is that I agree with SmoothLures, if I hook a small shark while fishing for something else then let them write the ticket and I'll deal with in court. Luckily I'll be fishing Seacabins private pier at the upper end of Cherrygrove, which makes it a little harder for an officer to just walk up on you. Thanks everyone for the input and help.


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

do u think they will be walking the beach at night? i would think they would rather be on the strip where the real trouble is.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

You never know?


----------

